# dash light socket



## steve3842 (Nov 1, 2015)

Can anyone direct me to the correct place to order the plastic light socket for the oil and temp light on the dash. Im looking for the plastic push in socket that goes into the holes for the oil and temp light. It should be plastic with 2 wire coming out of the socket..I checked AMES and OPGI and also the Parts Place and not one carries them. Thanks


----------

